# Crude Robin Tank



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2017)

Pretty rough but could be an economical place holder. V/r Shawn
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=272989440883


----------



## Kstone (Dec 23, 2017)

Dang. I worked as a professional caster a few years ago. Give me $300 and I'll personally make you a better cast.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 23, 2017)

If you gonna make something have somebody lend u one of these.  And get to castin


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 23, 2017)

buickmike said:


> If you gonna make something have somebody lend u one of these.  And get to castin
> 
> View attachment 728143




I heard there were plans to do another run of metal repops. They were dead on repops from Germany. I saw one for sale on ebay some time ago.


----------



## 5760rj (Dec 26, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Dang. I worked as a professional caster a few years ago. Give me $300 and I'll personally make you a better cast.




wish you lived in san diego I could really use your experience. .......


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 27, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I heard there were plans to do another run of metal repops. They were dead on repops from Germany. I saw one for sale on ebay some time ago.



There were plans, but everyone on here shut the guy down and gave him grief for doing them before, and trying to find one of his old ones to do some more from !!


----------

